# Big blues blew up delaware today !!!!



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

3r'S ...Fishing pier , inlet....they have arrived !!!!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Ugh......shit is so burned already this season.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> Ugh......shit is so burned already this season.


It's bluefish we're talking here ,dude....not stripers or drum...no secrets .they're in the same 'ol spots as the last couple years...Relax and go catch some...it'll do ya good...


----------



## Jason Mason (May 19, 2015)

Lmao


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> It's bluefish we're talking here ,dude....not stripers or drum...no secrets .they're in the same 'ol spots as the last couple years...Relax and go catch some...it'll do ya good...


Yea but last year people didn't get on them for weeks because there were no reports posted. Now it's everywhere n you're gonna have to deal with all the report chasing googans


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Just a heads up kracka : I wouldnt wade in and fish right next to the pier and fish like you did last spring...this yr the pier is open and there will be alot of crazy MOFO'S winging lures over the top of your head from above on the pier...saw the beginnings of that on my last catch there 6/6/16...it'll only be worse this yr....


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Just a heads up kracka : I wouldnt wade in and fish right next to the pier and fish like you did last spring...this yr the pier is open and there will be alot of crazy MOFO'S winging lures over the top of your head from above on the pier...saw the beginnings of that on my last catch there 6/6/16...it'll only be worse this yr....


no way in hell I'll be doing that, I'll be at the opp end or even parking at the tower and hitting it from there. I was out there Saturday, water felt real cool with that south wind. I figured it would bust open yesterday.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Yeah , that area down by the "flats" was very productive for me last yr....you can wade out pretty far there.....I tend to stay away from the crowd when i'm down there...


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

I must of missed that somehow fished Friday- Sun never saw one Blue Fish 


9


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Yeah , that area was very productive for me last yr....you can wade out pretty far there.....I tend to stay away from the crowd when i'm down there...


I really don't think we need to be giving these report chasers dead on exact locations, all the crap shops are roasting it harder than ever.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

"all the crap shops are roasting it harder than ever. " ...that they are ....and when I walked into one of them today it was mobbed with bluefish hungry noobs who don't have a clue....gonna be some tough times fishing with them right next to us...


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

I hope you guys don't stop giving reports WITH PICTURES. But if you do, I bet the people that don't have a clue, the ones you call noobs will still be there. Fishing is to be enjoyed, not endured. IMO.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

" Fishing is to be enjoyed, not endured. IMO. " well maybe if YOU were fishing next to us andy ...it would be enjoyable...you shoulda been down the inlet a couple yrs ago when the blues showed up in force for weeks on end...then you would have seen the "noobs" casting lures with treble hooks over everyone's head just to catch a fish,then tangling up a whole row of people's lines when they hook into one...you had to wait for the right moment when they were either tangled up or out of the water just to attempt to catch a fish....thats not enjoyable.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Pomatomus salta said:


> " Fishing is to be enjoyed, not endured. IMO. " well maybe if YOU were fishing next to us andy ...it would be enjoyable...you shoulda been down the inlet a couple yrs ago when the blues showed up in force for weeks on end...then you would have seen the "noobs" casting lures with treble hooks over everyone's head just to catch a fish,then tangling up a whole row of people's lines when they hook into one...you had to wait for the right moment when they were either tangled up or out of the water just to attempt to catch a fish....thats not enjoyable.


ha ha ha.....yep! I was there 2 years ago.

The worst part is seeing the carnage on the sidewalk. 15# Blues just baking in 85deg all over the place.
Actually saw one guy and his family of 6, throwing a doz. big choppers into the trunk of his car.

What up with that?? 

I release all my Jumbo Blues and watch them idiots drool.
Once they get over 5# I release them.
If you don't get em on ice immediately they're worthless as tablefair so why kill em?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

in NJ you'll find big blues laying in the sand dead, people up there hate them so much they just throw em up on the beach to let them die and leave them.


----------



## hunter1 (Jul 31, 2009)

Fished The inlet yesterday. Great time . Caught 6 or 7 stripers, all shorts , but still a great day. One guy thought he had a small blue , but turned out to be a small striper. I don't think there was 20 people fishing.:fishing:


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

Pomatomus salta said:


> " Fishing is to be enjoyed, not endured. IMO. " well maybe if YOU were fishing next to us andy ...it would be enjoyable...you shoulda been down the inlet a couple yrs ago when the blues showed up in force for weeks on end...then you would have seen the "noobs" casting lures with treble hooks over everyone's head just to catch a fish,then tangling up a whole row of people's lines when they hook into one...you had to wait for the right moment when they were either tangled up or out of the water just to attempt to catch a fish....thats not enjoyable.


 I understand, but you just have to stay calm. You should have been there before you were born, like 50 years ago. I guess that was before you were born. How old are you two good surf fisherman? I really mean that. Good surf fisherman. We had them problems in FL. with the snow birds. It happens everywhere. This is your time guys. Have fun.


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

kurazy kracka said:


> in NJ you'll find big blues laying in the sand dead, people up there hate them so much they just throw em up on the beach to let them die and leave them.


They do the same thing up at Conowingo with small Channel cats. 
They stomp on there heads then throw em up on the beach for a slow grueling death.....SAD.


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

Pomatomus salta said:


> " Fishing is to be enjoyed, not endured. IMO. " well maybe if YOU were fishing next to us andy ...it would be enjoyable...you shoulda been down the inlet a couple yrs ago when the blues showed up in force for weeks on end...then you would have seen the "noobs" casting lures with treble hooks over everyone's head just to catch a fish,then tangling up a whole row of people's lines when they hook into one...you had to wait for the right moment when they were either tangled up or out of the water just to attempt to catch a fish....thats not enjoyable.


I completely understand where you're coming from (ever spent any time on stocked trout streams on opening day?), but speaking from the noob side of pier and surf fishing, we have relatively few options. The only sources of information for most of us are the guys trying to sell us stuff at the tackle shop and looking for places where lots of people are fishing. I may be the exception, but I welcome people coming up to me and giving me some pointers so I'm not one of 'those' guys you talk about. The more we choose to educate the unenlightened, the better for all of us. Of course there will always be a-holes who don't give a damn what you think and will do as they please, but hopefully they become the exception rather than the rule.

To be honest, most of us who probably bother the more experienced guys just don't know any better. Most of us would be more than happy to learn from someone who even has the slightest bit of info they could share. We don't need to know your secret bait or your secret bull drum hotspot but if you point us in a semi-helpful direction, we wouldn't be such a pain.

So when you see that idiot fishing in the rain puddle in the middle of the parking lot next to IRI with a crab pot buoy for a bobber and a #12 salmon egg hook tipped with Gorton's fish sticks , stop by and say hi. I sure could use the pointers.


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

nhunter344, That was pretty good. Fishing is a crazy game. Some fisherman are strange, including me.


----------



## nhunter344 (Oct 14, 2016)

I get the frustration, we've all experienced it. I've written about here myself. Maybe we need a sub-forum here where you aren't allowed to post/read anything unless you post x number of fishing reports or how-to's yourself in a month. User moderated group where you get the boot if you aren't carrying your weight.

Of course it would be prone to false reports, but there should be enough collective knowledge here that people can sniff out the fakes. I know most of the people that have been here for a while will share information via PM, but there should at least bit a little bit of knowledge to be gained by those of us willing to learn. Don't get me wrong, I've learned a fair amount here by using the search tool but Ill never shy away from trying to learn more.

Maybe Ill post a "Crazy Denizens of the Surf/Pier" thread on the main forum where people can at least post things that people shouldn't be doing. Given there are a million and a half ways to catch a fish, it might be easier to start with what not to do.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Well since we are still on this subject : Today was total mayhem down by the pier ,,I think kracka has a valid concern about the spot burn..it was mobbed there today ...And the lead clown from DSF was fishing about 10 yards from me acting like he was god's gift to bluefishing ...along with his "groupies" ...now you'll have to PAY to read about how & where to catch blues in De ....YEAH , RIGHT !!!


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Well since we are still on this subject : Today was total mayhem down by the pier ,,I think kracka has a valid concern about the spot burn..it was mobbed there today ...And the lead clown from DSF was fishing about 10 yards from me acting like he was god's gift to bluefishing ...along with his "groupies" ...now you'll have to PAY to read about how & where to catch blues in De ....YEAH , RIGHT !!!


I thought you said I was over reacting n they are just blues???? Lol 

What a tool, he's finally learned to catch a FEW fish this season and thinks he is a pro. I'll be interested to see if he can pull any big girls, they should be here end of the month. I drove through he lot and saw it packed and multiple DSF clown stickers on cars. This is one of the worst burns I've ever seen. 

I was down today and just played with rats out front. Double headers for hours. I shoulda hit a place a bit south, bunker has been stacked for a week down that way.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

"What a tool" ...perfect word for him...and the tool will be back again today ,trying to muscle my favorite spot on the beach...but me and my buddy ,ED are gonna double team him and screw up his casts ...fish wars with the head "tool" today !! ...LOL !


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Fishing was EXREMELY slow at the pier today ...95%% did not catch....people started leaving in droves after the tide peaked...mass of people lining the beach all the way out to the flats...the dsf clown was fishless...bad day or is it over ?


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Bite is over. See y'all next year don't even bother going. All the fish are in NJ.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

"All the fish are in NJ." wouldnt be surprised...they were in NC then VA beach then DE very quickly....in a short period of time. maybe what we saw at the pier the last few days was another hit & run...I'll try again tomorrow with a single rod and walk the whole place ....stay tuned....


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Crappy Solunar this week after Tuesday.

Just remember......"it aint over til it's over"


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Solunar is a jokeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Today's pier update : less people today , maybe yesterday discouraged some folks...fish were there ,but not thick,or fast or furious...there was about a 1 hr slice of good action before the tide, then another hr or so after slack tide on the outgoing.topwater lures were the ticket today !! I lost 3 before hooking and landing one...had a popper with a single hook in the rear big mistake...shook the hook about midway back to the shoreline...Next fish hit like a freight train and BIT OFF the single hook on the back of the plug completely..(WTF )? third one hit the plug from the side after I moved the middle treble to the back of the plug..hooked him for a bit and he got away...finally got a big blow up on the popper and got his arse in...decent day -but not easy ... All the action was away from the pier about midway between the pier and the lighthouse...nobody got any on bait...


----------



## CYT (Nov 9, 2015)

Wait til next week salta.....Solunar is off the hook. New moon, best time to fish...of course! 
Thing are going to bust "wide open" if the winds ly down...which they should.

Already told the boss you won't see much.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

Hope you are right, CYT ...that would be great


----------



## andypat (Jan 7, 2004)

CYT said:


> Wait til next week salta.....Solunar is off the hook. New moon, best time to fish...of course!
> Thing are going to bust "wide open" if the winds ly down...which they should.
> 
> Already told the boss you won't see much.


 -----------Yes, read my prediction post. Third week of April. It starts on April 25. Today 4-21-17 is a good fishing day from 8:00-10:00 AM. Think I will check it out.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

woo hoo ! thanks, Andy - I'll be chasing BLACK DRUM a bit south of DE... 4/26-30 ....


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

I was down on the Banks this weekend and they were getting big blues from the Point to ramp 4 at Oregon Inlet. So there are still plenty of choppers hundreds of miles south. Just saying.


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

sand flea said:


> I was down on the Banks this weekend and they were getting big blues from the Point to ramp 4 at Oregon Inlet. So there are still plenty of choppers hundreds of miles south. Just saying.


Yes ! i think we'll have 'em around DE through may like last yr....


----------



## kurazy kracka (Oct 14, 2008)

Pomatomus salta said:


> Yes ! i think we'll have 'em around DE through may like last yr....


They were around through June in a few back water areas


----------



## Pomatomus salta (May 3, 2016)

kurazy kracka said:


> They were around through June in a few back water areas


caught my last 6 on june 6th...a certain creek had 'em till late june


----------

